# *Sigh*



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

A fire probably caused by a short-circuit aboard an Egyptian cruise ship forced 77 tourists to be evacuated until the blaze was put out, state-run news agency MENA reported on Saturday, adding that no one was hurt.
The fire broke out at near the stern of the Nile cruise ship between the pharaonic hub of Luxor and the town of Esna, also home to archaeological sites, in southern Egypt.

MENA said that some of the 77 tourists refused to re-embark after the fire was extinguished. It did not give the nationalities of those on board.

Nile cruises are a major attraction in Egypt where tourism is a key revenue earner.

Tourists escape fire aboard Nile cruise boat - Politics - Egypt - Ahram Online


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

aykalam said:


> A fire probably caused by a short-circuit aboard an Egyptian cruise ship forced 77 tourists to be evacuated until the blaze was put out, state-run news agency MENA reported on Saturday, adding that no one was hurt.
> The fire broke out at near the stern of the Nile cruise ship between the pharaonic hub of Luxor and the town of Esna, also home to archaeological sites, in southern Egypt.
> 
> MENA said that some of the 77 tourists refused to re-embark after the fire was extinguished. It did not give the nationalities of those on board.
> ...


Don't see why you guys are so pessimistic about the Egyptian tourist industry. I happen to know that it will grow by 20% next year. How do I know this? The Egyptian Minister for Tourism, no less, has told us, and since he is an Egyptian, and a politician to boot, he is obviously incapable of lying, it's not like his job depends upon it is it? Again, as we all know this will not be a figure plucked out of the air, it will be well supported and arrived at as a result of extensive research.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

CAIRODEMON said:


> Don't see why you guys are so pessimistic about the Egyptian tourist industry. I happen to know that it will grow by 20% next year. How do I know this? The Egyptian Minister for Tourism, no less, has told us, and since he is an Egyptian, and a politician to boot, he is obviously incapable of lying, it's not like his job depends upon it is it? Again, as we all know this will not be a figure plucked out of the air, it will be well supported and arrived at as a result of extensive research.




lol


it reminds me of when we had our locust visitors and it was reported in the newspapers that the authorities had sent them packing so ensuring the crops were not eaten.. my Egyptian staff believed this


----------

